# Venom day



## natureboyuk6 (May 27, 2008)

Hi everyone,
I am happy to announce that the Bangor University Herpetological Society will be hosting a 'Venom day' on Saturday 11th December and anyone is welcome. 

*Price*
£3.50 for members and £7 for non-members.

*Location
*Room A12
Brambell 
Deiniol Road
Bangor
Gwynedd
LL57 2UW

*Schedule*
10:00am Registration and refreshments

10:40am *Wolfgang Wüster* – _No Fangs, No Fun: evolution of venom in snakes 

_11:20am *Adam Hargreaves* – _Snakebite and poverty_

12:00pm *Anita Malhotra* – _Functional diversity in snake venom: a natural experiment in protein engineering_

12:40pm *David Richards* - _The world’s most 'venomous' snake_

01:10pm Lunch Break

02:10pm * Paul Rowley* – _Handling techniques and venom extraction at L.S.T.M._

02:50pm *Nick Casewell* – _Snake venom variation: evolution and implications_

03:30pm *Rachel Currier *– _Exploring venom variation in the African Puff Adder, Bitis arietans_

04:10pm * Iri Gill *– _Venomous at Cotswold Wildlife Park: protocols and procedures_

04:50pm Finish

*Additional information*
For enquiries and booking please contact [email protected]
Payment will be on the door but prior booking is obliged

Cheers,
Simon Maddock _(Chairman)_


----------



## Jade01 (Feb 21, 2007)

I will be there! Just need to find somewhere to stay.....!


----------



## Alfonzo (Mar 7, 2008)

Ooh I am up for this...Long way but it does look very interesting and I'm sure worthwhile.


----------



## kelboy (Feb 10, 2009)

Will James Mintram be speaking?


----------



## Alfonzo (Mar 7, 2008)

kelboy said:


> Will James Mintram be speaking?


:lol2: then I'm DEFINITELY there!


----------



## Genseric (Oct 7, 2007)

I can go to this, but wouldn't arrive in Bangor until 0130 hrs on the 11th.. is there anyone I could crash with?
I would be leaving Bangor, on the 11th, at 2350.. so it really would just be for a few hours on the 11th..


----------



## leecb0 (Apr 14, 2009)

Rumer has it James has orderd a book from Amazon called "how to get out of the house, in 4 easy steps" a guide for the keyboard expert.........


----------



## JohnR (Jan 1, 2010)

That sounds like an awesome day.


----------



## natureboyuk6 (May 27, 2008)

James Mintram is the secret keynote speaker! ... oops did I let that slip?! ... - I can guarantee as much as possible that Mintram will not be there!!! - we wouldn't want him outshining our speakers after all would we.

The chance is LeviathanNI anyway that we will be in the pub for most of the day afterwards anyway. And not sure about being able to crash with anyone as my house is already full up with people crashing, sorry. Maybe register your interest for some floor space etc. on our facebook page ( Bangor University Herpetological Society | Facebook ).

If any of you guys are serious about coming please register your interest at [email protected]

Cheers,
Si


----------



## Genseric (Oct 7, 2007)

Done and done 

Here's hoping for an unoccupied settee


----------



## Woodsman (Aug 12, 2008)

kelboy said:


> Will James Mintram be speaking?


I thought I'd heard of most of the top venom people but was racking my brains trying to remember a James Minton! until my wife explained who it was!!!


----------



## PDR (Nov 27, 2008)

I'll be there......


----------



## leecb0 (Apr 14, 2009)

PDR said:


> I'll be there......


would help if your there around 2.00 to 3.00pm i would say
James has expressed an interest in going but for some reason he seems to think he wont be welcome........


----------



## natureboyuk6 (May 27, 2008)

He definitely won't be there - 100% guarantee!


----------



## PDR (Nov 27, 2008)

I happen to know that he has actually asked to attend :gasp:......
Thankfully his request has been declined :2thumb:
Result :mrgreen:


----------



## leecb0 (Apr 14, 2009)

PDR said:


> I happen to know that he has actually asked to attend :gasp:......
> Thankfully his request has been declined :2thumb:
> Result :mrgreen:


 Yea but we all know even if we had all clubbed together and sent him a taxi too and from the event he would have made some lame excuse, so him asking to come and being declined was futile ai any case.:whistling2:


----------



## natureboyuk6 (May 27, 2008)

OK everyone, we have an addition to the end of the program. So here is the updated schedule ...

10:00am Registration and refreshments


10:40am* Wolfgang W**ü**ster **–*_No Fangs, No Fun: evolution of venom in snakes_ 


11:20am *Adam Hargreaves **–*_Snakebite and poverty_ 

12:00pm* Anita Malhotra **–*_Functional diversity in snake venom: a natural experiment in protein engineering_ 

12:40pm* David Richards - *_The world__’__s 'most venomous' snake_ 

01:10pm Lunch Break 

02:10pm* Paul Rowley **–*_Handling techniques and venom extraction at L.S.T.M._ 

02:50pm* Nick Casewell **–*_Snake venom variation: evolution and implications_ 

03:30pm* Rachel Currier **–*_Exploring venom variation in__the African Puff Adder, __Bitis arietans_ 

04:10pm* Iri Gill **–*_Venomous at Cotswold Wildlife Park: protocols and procedures_ 

04:50pm *Camila Renjifo* – _Neuromuscular activity of the venoms of the Colombian Coral snakes __Micrurus mipartitus__ and __Micrurus dissoleucus__: clinical and evolutionary implications _

05:30pm Finish 


Cheers,
Simon


----------



## photographymatt (Mar 6, 2006)

sorry but who is James Mintram?Im guessing a BS blagger? on a reptile forum? thats quite shocking as that never happens:-D hehe

back on topic, this reptile day looks fun. shall see about time off work(stupid shifts...) and go from there


----------



## PDR (Nov 27, 2008)

photographymatt said:


> sorry but who is James Mintram?Im guessing a BS blagger? on a reptile forum? thats quite shocking as that never happens:-D hehe
> 
> back on topic, this reptile day looks fun. shall see about time off work(stupid shifts...) and go from there


He is just a worthless, annoying troll who has been banned from a lot of reptile forums..... not worth talking about!

Yes, should be a really good day!


----------



## chondro13 (Aug 18, 2008)

aw gutted me and the OH work saturdays  have a fab day everyone!


----------



## Alfonzo (Mar 7, 2008)

Anybody interested in a car share from mansfield/notts area or on the route, in exchange for keeping me awake and a few quid for the diesel?


----------



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

Just spotted this and as a Bangor Alumni it would be great to see a few familiar faces again (and meet some new ones!)...

...email on its way!


----------



## natureboyuk6 (May 27, 2008)

Hi Andy,
Glad you are going to be able to make it.

So far we have about 60 on the list with more names coming in still - should be a good day for everyone and a good chance for people to meet a few new and old faces like you said.

Cheers,
Si


----------



## pythondave82 (Nov 14, 2007)

I get back from Tenerife on the 10th - I'm going to do my best to attend.

Cheers,

Dave


----------



## PDR (Nov 27, 2008)

It will be good to see you if you can make it.


----------



## emasmad (May 30, 2009)

i think i will defo come to this, don't own any venomous but will do one day lol, have also been fascinated by them right from a young age wahoo for venom day


----------



## DavidR (Mar 19, 2008)

Just a reminder that this is taking place next Saturday, and looks set to be a great day.

David.


----------



## natureboyuk6 (May 27, 2008)

Just a quick note ... The room in which venom day is being held in is quite chilly at the moment so anyone attending just be warned as you may want to wrap up well.

Also ... Unfortunately Nick Casewell has had to cancel due to unforeseen circumstances, however as Dr. Wuster's graduated PhD student Dr. Wuster will be filling in for him.

Cheers,
Simon


----------



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

Room at the Menai booked for sat night, so I hope there is plans for a bit of a 'social' following the event?:2thumb:


----------



## constrictor (Sep 26, 2010)

Hi,
Saw this too late as I am in Ireland and would need to make flight arrangments. How often does this happen or is it just a one off.


----------



## kain (Mar 23, 2009)

bothrops said:


> Room at the Menai booked for sat night, so I hope there is plans for a bit of a 'social' following the event?:2thumb:


I'm sure there will be :2thumb:



constrictor said:


> Hi,
> Saw this too late as I am in Ireland and would need to make flight arrangments. How often does this happen or is it just a one off.


There should be a herp symposium in easter.

Scott
HERP SOC


----------



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

kain said:


> I'm sure there will be :2thumb:
> 
> Scott
> HERP SOC


 
Glad to hear it!

Whats the venue of choice these days? I used to manage Rascals (I hope all my drawings are still up above the windows (Fish bowl/Fat frog/purple pussy etc?)), but obviously The Yellow, The Castle and The Tap were regular hang outs!

However, its been a few years since I went out in Bangor (I found out yesterday they have demolished Time!??) so open to suggestions!


----------



## natureboyuk6 (May 27, 2008)

Well I am going out for sure afterwards and I know many other people who are attending are as well .... I'm a slut for beer - as I know most herpetologists are so you can expect a good turnout I would think.

No solid plans about where to go yet but it is a Saturday night so it may get busy in a lot of places.

Cheers,
Simon


----------



## natureboyuk6 (May 27, 2008)

Hello to all Venom day attendees,
This is just a quick note ... 



The room (Brambell A12 (postcode = LL57 2UW)) is also likely going to be fairly chilly so you may want to bring some warm clothes, however we will try and increase the temperature as much as possible.


Payment will be on the door from 10am until 10:40am when you will receive a ticket which will need to be presented in order to get in to the lecture theatre. Complimentary refreshments will be served on the 1st floor (follow signs) between these times. Refreshments will also be served at lunch time however note that lunch is not supplied.


As we have a fairly tight schedule we would appreciate as much cooperation as possible so that we can stick to the plan. We will ask that people start to make there way to their seats from about 10:30 - 10:35am please.
See you all tomorrow,
Herp Soc


----------



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

I'm tied up on family duties so cant make it, shame as it'll be good!


----------



## reptismail (Nov 15, 2008)

Was suppose to go but now i cant. So gutted i only live 5 mins away


----------



## PDR (Nov 27, 2008)

Had an enjoyable day..... met some old friends and met some new people including several forum members.


----------



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

I'd just like to thank all the people involved in the day lol2...

no, seriously - Simon, it was a great set of lectures and a thoroughly enjoyable evening. Great to meet you and the other members of the herp and catch up with Wolfgang.
Looking forward to April! 



PDR said:


> Had an enjoyable day..... met some old friends and met some new people including several forum members.


Great to meet you Paul, as Chris said, you'll have to come down and see us soon!




Thanks again for a great day guys!:2thumb:


----------



## natureboyuk6 (May 27, 2008)

Hello everybody,
This is a quick email to inform everybody that the 2nd Venom Day will be hosted on Saturday 10th March 2012 at Bangor University and is being headlined by Prof. David Warrell. This is just a little message to wet your appetites and full details will follow in the next couple of weeks.

Cheers,
Simon


----------



## gav.b1984 (Aug 14, 2010)

natureboyuk6 said:


> Hello everybody,
> This is a quick email to inform everybody that the 2nd Venom Day will be hosted on Saturday 10th March 2012 at Bangor University and is being headlined by Prof. David Warrell. This is just a little message to wet your appetites and full details will follow in the next couple of weeks.
> 
> Cheers,
> Simon


Did'nt know they even did these days at bangor....and im only an hour away and very intrested in venomous snakes and the make up of venom etc....

So going to be coming to this advent,sounds very intresting!!


----------



## natureboyuk6 (May 27, 2008)

This is only the second one of what is likely to be an annual event ...


----------



## gav.b1984 (Aug 14, 2010)

natureboyuk6 said:


> This is only the second one of what is likely to be an annual event ...


O right,thats why Ive maybe not come across it then cheers!!

Will be at this one though!!


----------



## kain (Mar 23, 2009)

I'll be heading up, wonder if previous committee members get discount :whistling2:


----------



## natureboyuk6 (May 27, 2008)

haha I don't know about that  BHS and Bangor Uni Herp Soc members will get a half price discount though ...


----------



## DavidR (Mar 19, 2008)

kain said:


> I'll be heading up, wonder if previous committee members get discount :whistling2:





> haha I don't know about that


I heard that they do ... :2thumb:


----------



## RMG (Jun 10, 2007)

First round is on you Dave!


----------



## kain (Mar 23, 2009)

natureboyuk6 said:


> Hi everyone,
> I am happy to announce that the Bangor University Herpetological Society will be hosting a 'Venom day' on Saturday 11th December and anyone is welcome.
> 
> *Price*
> ...


Really :whistling2: made yourself eternal chairman ? lol


----------



## natureboyuk6 (May 27, 2008)

I wish I was honorary eternal chairman but I'm afraid your looking at last years post Scottie boy


----------



## kain (Mar 23, 2009)

natureboyuk6 said:


> I wish I was honorary eternal chairman but I'm afraid your looking at last years post Scottie boy


LOL i thought you had made a new thread for this years one, was looking at the line up thinking that's strangely similar to last year :whistling2:


----------



## karldellis (Mar 4, 2011)

Wouldn't mind coming along to this one sounds interesting.


----------



## natureboyuk6 (May 27, 2008)

The final agenda should be out in the next couple of days ...


----------



## natureboyuk6 (May 27, 2008)

Confirmed speakers so far for Venom day (full schedule to follow shortly):
David Warrell - TBA
Wolfgang Wuster - Easy come, easy go: the origin and evolutionary dynamics of venom in reptiles
Nick Casewell - an introduction to venoms and antivenoms
Beckie Nicholas - Using multiple loci to infer species limits of Southern African dwarf adders
Rachel Currier - Unusual presence of messenger RNA in snake venom reveals expression dynamics of venom replenishment following depletion
Steven Trim - Providing solutions for venom research
Kev Palmer - Habitat Management as a Tool to Support & Enhance Adder Populations
Michel Dugon - The evolutionary origin of the centipede venom apparatus: A hypothesis.
Axel Barlow - Phylogenetics of advanced snakes: relevance for studies of venom evolution


----------

